# Fosa septica



## danielingles

Hola.

Amigos si quiero decir fosa séptica tendría que decir ¿septic pit?

Gracias.

Pd: una fosa séptica es donde residuos, especialmente liquidos(baños cocina), son enviados cuando no hay desague.


----------



## danielingles

Lo encontré yo mismo "septic tank"
¡Chao!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

generalmente "septic tank"  si realmente es un tanque


----------



## zumac

Vell Bruixot said:


> generalmente "septic tank" si realmente es un tanque


Sí, es un tanque enterrado en la tierra, pero no está herméticamente cerrado. Los líquidos ligeros se escapan intencionalmente por unas ranuras, y se filtran a la tierra.

Dependiendo del uso y tiempo, se llega a llenar dicho tanque, y hay que sacarlo y enterrar otro. No es una tarea agradable, y hay que emplear servicios profesionales.

Un "septic tank" también se llama "cesspool."

Saludos.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Cesspool (o cesspit) no es igual que septic tank por lo menos en los paises que conozco yo. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesspit

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septic_tank


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

zumac said:


> Sí, es un tanque enterrado en la tierra, pero no está herméticamente cerrado. Los líquidos ligeros se escapan intencionalmente por unas ranuras, y se filtran a la tierra.
> 
> Dependiendo del uso y tiempo, se llega a llenar dicho tanque, y hay que sacarlo y enterrar otro. No es una tarea agradable, y hay que emplear servicios profesionales.
> 
> Un "septic tank" también se llama "cesspool."
> 
> Saludos.


 
Precisión, no necesariamente es un recipiente de plástico.
Contruí una de ladrillos, dejando huecos, como dices, para que escurran naturalmente las aguas.

Curioso lo de cesspoll. Aquí en México, sespol (supongo que de ahí viene) es ese codo de metal o plástico que conecta el lavabo con el desagüe para evitar malos olores.


----------



## zumac

Vell Bruixot said:


> Cesspool (o cesspit) no es igual que septic tank por lo menos en los paises que conozco yo.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesspit
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septic_tank


La diferencia es mínima, y el propósito es el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Interesante...No sé cuales son las normas en otros paises pero hoy en día en la mayoria de las regiones rurales de los EEUU queda prohibido la instalacion de cesspools, y hay que instalar un sistema aprobado, con el septic tank.


----------



## zumac

Vell Bruixot said:


> Interesante...No sé cuales son las normas en otros paises pero hoy en día en la mayoria de las regiones rurales de los EEUU queda prohibido la instalacion de cesspools, y hay que instalar un sistema aprobado, con el septic tank.


Tienes razón. Un cesspool consiste de una fosa cavada en la tierra rellenada con piedras o trozos de cemento. Un septic tank es un tanque enterrado en la tierra.

Sí, miuchos lugares no permiten el uso de cesspools por su alto riesgo de contaminación.

Saludos.


----------



## danielingles

Muy buena. Gracias.


----------

